# Week Calendar vue filtrée possible ?



## gibey (22 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je souhaite améliorer mon agenda iPhone. J'ai vue que l'application Week Calendar avait un vrai succès. Mais fait il ce que je souhaite obtenir ?
Je souhaiterai pouvoir consulter la journée et/ou la semaine avec vue des créneaux disponibles, seul certains RDV apparaissant complètement et d'autres "cachés" mais en partie visibles.

Je m'explique sur un exemple théorique :
Si j'ai plusieurs catégories de calendriers sur iCal :
- Professionnel réunions
- Professionnel évaluation
- Professionnel RDV client
- Privé
- Amis

Lorsque je souhaite fixer un RDV à un client, par exemple, je n'ai pas envie qu'il puisse voir mes créneaux de réunion, mes RDV privés... Cependant je souhaite pouvoir visualiser les créneaux occupés déjà par ces calendriers perso (comme grisés, mais sant avoir le détail de ce créneau) et ne voir en clair que les créneaux "Professionnel RDV Client".

Cela est il possible avec Week Calendar ?

D'avance je vous en remercie


----------

